# Introduction Post and question



## Cassiano Viana (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi everyone! My name is Cassiano Viana. I started snowboarding last year and have picked up some of my own gear for this season! I am from GA and will do most of my snowboarding at Ober Gatlinburg. I picked up a G'nu CX2500 61 and had a question. I plan on waxing it for good measure but since I do not know when it was last used, I was wondering if there is any other maintenance that should be done to it? I noticed the base looked somewhat dull and was unsure of what could cause this(graphics are not as clear as a new one).


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Probably could use a wax. If it's an extruded base,.. they sometimes appear cloudy. Or it could just be scuffed from riding. :shrug:

If it aint gouged or scratched all to F#%*? Dont worry about it. Wax, ride, repeat!!

:hairy:


----------



## Cassiano Viana (Nov 19, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Probably could use a wax. If it's an extruded base,.. they sometimes appear cloudy. Or it could just be scuffed from riding. :shrug:
> 
> If it aint gouged or scratched all to F#%*? Dont worry about it. Wax, ride, repeat!!
> 
> :hairy:


Here, maybe some picture will help!


----------



## Cassiano Viana (Nov 19, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Probably could use a wax. If it's an extruded base,.. they sometimes appear cloudy. Or it could just be scuffed from riding. :shrug:
> 
> If it aint gouged or scratched all to F#%*? Dont worry about it. Wax, ride, repeat!!
> 
> :hairy:


just kidding it won't let me attach links or images yet newbie


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, I got your pm & checked out those pics. It's an extruded base. They put clear, extruded plastic over the base graphics. So you are essentially looking thru the base. And as the base gets scuffed & scraped and waxed and scraped it will, to a point, appear more & more cloudy. 

It looks like a fairly old board. Hope you didn't pay a whole lot for it. :shrug:

Wax it, ride it, don't worry about it. 


Btw,... seems a google search brings up that CX 2500 is Gnus old extruded base technology,... *not* the board model. :shrug:


----------



## Cassiano Viana (Nov 19, 2018)

No I didn't, I paid about 160 for the board, bindings, and a pair of brand new northwave freedom boots. hopefully upgrading next year. I knew it wasnt a newish board (I bought it from play it again sports, a second hand kind of shop). The reviews i found on it seemed to be pretty good and not something to be afraid of beating up. As it turns out it's about a 15 year old board but seems to be in fairly good condition or at least like itll last this season haha! lmk what you think?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*15 years old???* :blink: OK,… 

Go ahead and beat the living shit outta that board!! :grin:

OTOH,… if those boots & bindings are the same age? I'd definitely recommend you toss the boots and buy yourself a new pair. Proper fitting boots are first & foremost the most important piece of gear you can own!! Check @Wiredsports boot fitting thread before you even think about buying boots. 

As for the bindings,..? Im no expert on gear but if they're 15 yo also?? Id check & re-check the bindings. Make sure the straps aren't worn out, and that the plastic isn't degraded or about to break. 

Even if the gear wasn't ridden to death or abused,… shiit can wear out & degrade after so long. Especially depending on how it was stored!

Not trying to bum you out on acquiring your new (old) gear, just want you to be safe!!

_edit_
….Oooops! I didn't read your post close enough. New boots! :facepalm3:


----------



## Cassiano Viana (Nov 19, 2018)

The boots were launched in the 2016-2017 season (still in box) they are actually my size so that worked out well ( i bought them separate from the board and bindings)
The bindings are burton custom flfd bindings and I can't figure out when they are from but the straps and fasteners look like they'vebeen a least really well taken car of, I doubt that they are 15 yo though
I appreciate the help, let me know what you think


----------



## Cassiano Viana (Nov 19, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> *15 years old???* :blink: OK,…
> 
> Go ahead and beat the living shit outta that board!! :grin:
> 
> ...


The boots were launched in the 2016-2017 season (still in box) they are actually my size so that worked out well ( i bought them separate from the board and bindings)
The bindings are burton custom flfd bindings and I can't figure out when they are from but the straps and fasteners look like they'vebeen a least really well taken car of, I doubt that they are 15 yo though
I appreciate the help, let me know what you think


----------

